# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  magnetizar monedas normales

## juasjuas

Hola, pues eso queria saber si se pueden magnetizar monedas normales y cómo , puesto que e otro día cojí unas cuantas monedas de euro que tengo y cual fue mi sorpresa que una o dos se sentian atraidas por un imán, algo débil esa atracción pero querria saber como se puede magnetizar aún más.

saludos y gracias

----------


## MAGICUS POL

La solución es casi imposible a no ser que cortes la moneda en dos a lo grueso (osea por la parte lateral), le metas un disco de neodimio y con superglue o pegamentos de esos la pegues, pero te va a quedar fatal. A lo mejor hay un metodo mas facil pero yo no lo he encontrado
Saludos!

----------


## mralonso

************ editado *********

----------


## juasjuas

ok gracias por los consejos lo intentare haber si queda algo magnetizada. gracias de nuevo

----------


## Padrino Lupo

Un amigo mio lo hizo hace unos meses y todavia estan magnetizadas, el sistema es frotarlas con un iman de neomidio, son imanes muy potentes con los que se pueden construir ``ravenes´´ ejjej

----------


## Potamito

Hace un tiempo atrás abrí un tema acerca de la pintura iman, no recuerdo a que conclusión llegamos   :Lol:   pero te dejo los lonks a las páginas donde la puedes conseguir

http://www.pintura-iman.com/

http://www.laboutiquedeliman.com/pintura.htm

Saludos

----------


## Ayy

yo ahora uso para numismagia unas monedas que regalaba una marca de patatas hace unos... 5o 6 años, que eran de la fedreacion española de futbol, son muy brillantes y ademas totalmente imantables, por lo que me encantan, la unica pega... la falta de cascarillas jejeje
pero para efectos con imanes, las recomiendo...

----------


## magomurga

En tiendamagia venden monedas magnetizables y magneticas no :Confused: ?
No son muy caras pero, si con un disco de neodi las frotas durante un rato en el mismo sentido se magnetizan aunque acaban por desmagnetizarse.

salu2

----------


## DrareG

> yo ahora uso para numismagia unas monedas que regalaba una marca de patatas hace unos... 5o 6 años, que eran de la fedreacion española de futbol, son muy brillantes y ademas totalmente imantables, por lo que me encantan, la unica pega... la falta de cascarillas jejeje
> pero para efectos con imanes, las recomiendo...


Jeje! Yo también las uso, desconfiar de eso es imposible   :Lol:  .

Saludos!

----------


## Ayy

jajaj y si me dicen a verlas.... siempre les digo... si mira, si las regalaban antes!!! y suelen decir " yo tengo de estas en casa" y ya les digo que luego lo prueben en casita jeje

----------


## coyote15

bueno habra alguien que se pregunte: ¿Donde puedo sacar un iman de neodimio? Pues he aqui la respuestas, para conseguir uno lo mas facil es que cojas un discoduro que no sirva o veas por la calle, abrelo a lo mejor te cuesta abrirlo te lo digo por experiencia, veras que tiene el disco y una aguja enganchada a un mecanismo pues levanta la tapadera del mecanismo y quitalo, tendras que hacer mucha fuerza y palaca si quires sacarlo ya que no te imaginas la potencia que tienen. 

NOTA: No dudes en forzal el disco duro y utilizar martillo que no pasa nada.
 :o

----------


## Luc_as

Otra forma posible sería sometiendo a la moneda a un campo electromagnético intenso, la imantación de la moneda según la intensidad y duración podría hacerlo permanente. El problema es llevarlo a la práctica, si hay por ahí un físco o ingeniero que heche una manita?  :Wink:  

Yo por mi parte haber si lo consigo con la bobina de un transformador, espero no achicharrarme  :Oops:

----------


## ganu

> Otra forma posible sería sometiendo a la moneda a un campo electromagnético intenso, la imantación de la moneda según la intensidad y duración podría hacerlo permanente. El problema es llevarlo a la práctica, si hay por ahí un físco o ingeniero que heche una manita?  
> 
> Yo por mi parte haber si lo consigo con la bobina de un transformador, espero no achicharrarme


Un electroiman fue en lo primero (y unico   :Smile1:  ) que pense.

Puede ser que resulte, pero todo depende del material del que esté hecho la moneda. Lo de hacerse un electroiman no es dificil (siempre que tengas ganas y tiempo).

Lo que no se, es la intensidad de corriente que ha de pasar por el conductor, es decir, si con el voltaje de una pila se puede alcanzar la fuerza suficiente como para magnetizar casi permanentemente la moneda.

Otro punto está en "envolver" la moneda en el solenoide. Supongo que sera mejor hacerlo con una barra de hierro de la misma anchura que la moneda para colocarla sobre ella (sobre la barra) y asi "enrollar" a ambos con el conductor

----------


## Luc_as

Con una pila no sirve, tiene no sé cuantos  mA y yo hablo de A(amperios no mili amperios). Lo que necesitamos es un transformador de potencia, yo estoy a punto de agenciarme uno de una máquina tragaperras, ya os contaré como me va.  :Wink:

----------

